

Ask HN: Who is looking for a Co-founder (December 2010)? - bobds

The December hiring threads have been started but not all of us are looking for a job. Fortunately, we can connect with many interesting people here on HN that also want to start their own business.<p>You might have a great idea for 2011, you might have launched solo during the November app sprint or maybe you just feel like quitting your current job and taking a chance.<p>Post your location, describe what qualities or skills you are looking for in a partner and pitch your idea.
======
bobds
I am looking for people interested in working on one, or a combination, of the
following:

\- Making a commercial RepRap machine and selling it.

\- Running a coworking office for startups/freelancers/hackers.

\- Running a hackerspace with lots of cool tools (such as 3D printers) open to
both paid members and the public.

\- Running a small fab-lab for on-demand rapid prototyping and fabrication
services.

###

I am located in Europe. You should also be located in Europe, or able to work
here. I am open to suggestions, so if you want to do something outside the EU,
feel free to contact me anyway.

You can reach me at: <http://disattention.com/contact/>

Please indicate which of the four ideas you like most, your location, any
relevant experience, etc. I've also posted this on a previous HN thread and
received a couple responses, so I'll try to put together a group chat next
week to discuss all our ideas.

~~~
pdelgallego
Sound interesting. Where in Europe are you located?

~~~
bobds
I am willing to relocate almost anywhere in the EU (elsewhere could also be
possible). Right now I'm enjoying a very warm winter in south east Europe.
Also willing to travel for face-to-face meetings, I just need to grab my
backpack.

------
olalonde
I'd be looking for a Javascript/iOS/Android (at least one of those) ninja to
help me finish a cool location + map based app. I've got a very dirty but
working prototype. It's something that doesn't exist right now and that I
believe people would be willing to pay for. I estimate ~150 hours left to a
shippable MVC. I'm located in Montreal but I don't really mind where you're
located at this point.

------
gawker
I'm looking for someone non-technical to work with since I'm more on the tech
side. I have some ideas about real-estate based software, time management
software, event planning software but haven't really dug into it as yet. I do
have a rough outline so someone to bounce back ideas with would be great. I'm
located in Toronto.

~~~
matdwyer
Gawker,

I'm on the biz side with a fair understanding of tech. Give me a shout if you
want to chat about some ideas, I have three or four with clear monetization
and addressable market....

email @ my username at gmail.com

